# Apply for 190 sponsorship before initial entry on 489 state sponsorship visa



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello!

I and my family have recently been granted 489 state sponsorship visa. I found out my occupation has been moved back to 190 list on QSOL. We are yet to perform initial entry, so we are worried the list might be changed before I'm able to apply onshore. 

I want to know if there is no harm in filling a new EOI offshore, apply for 190 state sponsorship offshore, BUT lodge 190 visa onshore?

Thanks!

Note: Queensland allows 489ers apply for 190.


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Bump


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

gOOD QUESTION... SOMEBODY?>>


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Should not be a probl. but confirm with DIBP.


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyone? Also, can I apply 190 while being in Australia in 489?


----------



## smartycd (Oct 7, 2016)

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I and my family have recently been granted 489 state sponsorship visa. I found out my occupation has been moved back to 190 list on QSOL. We are yet to perform initial entry, so we are worried the list might be changed before I'm able to apply onshore.
> 
> ...


Hi BossLadyMo,

I am seeing that you were granted 190 also even after grant of 489. Just wondering that for second visa application, do we need to withdraw our first granted visa? Of is it only just mention about grant detail in second application form?

Could you please help as I am also in process of 489 visa of QLD but more concern about permanent visa itself rather than provisional kind of visa.

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

smartycd said:


> Hi BossLadyMo,
> 
> I am seeing that you were granted 190 also even after grant of 489. Just wondering that for second visa application, do we need to withdraw our first granted visa? Of is it only just mention about grant detail in second application form?
> 
> ...


You don't need to withdraw an already granted visa in order to apply for a different visa. Instead, the new visa would simply replace the one you already have. So if you hold a 489 visa, you can simply go through the process to apply for the 190 and the 190 would replace your 489 once it's granted.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You don't need to withdraw an already granted visa in order to apply for a different visa. Instead, the new visa would simply replace the one you already have. So if you hold a 489 visa, you can simply go through the process to apply for the 190 and the 190 would replace your 489 once it's granted.


Hi Maggie,

I have a query, a little complex though

i have applied for 489 visa for me spouse n dependent father on Oct 2, 2016 with SA under high points category(70+10)
but on December 14 ,2016 ,I will be eligible to get nomination for 190 from SA with 75+5 points due to 5 extra points for employment.
So in case, decision is not made on my visa lodged application till then
Can I ask DIBP to change application type from 489 to 190 with same visa fees?given SA nominates again for Visa 190 with increased points
what are the chances of acceptance for such request? since it a matter of paying 7200AUD more!


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Need help with similar kind of situation. I have currently lodged my application for 489 State Sponsored, but worried for PR, in case could you help with he beow 

if can get State Sponsorship for 190 now, do i need to pay the full fees again i.e 6000 plus Australian dollars. or since my 489 is under process with CO i can change the application to 190 and not pay the fees again? 

Is there any restriction that since i have lodged 489 i cannot try for 190 from other states? 

Thank you... 




Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> I have a query, a little complex though
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

zpat978 said:


> Need help with similar kind of situation. I have currently lodged my application for 489 State Sponsored, but worried for PR, in case could you help with he beow
> 
> if can get State Sponsorship for 190 now, do i need to pay the full fees again i.e 6000 plus Australian dollars. or since my 489 is under process with CO i can change the application to 190 and not pay the fees again?
> 
> ...


There is no restriction against applying for a 190 if you already have a 489 visa application submitted. The 190 would be a new application and you would need to pay the relevant application fees.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> There is no restriction against applying for a 190 if you already have a 489 visa application submitted. The 190 would be a new application and you would need to pay the relevant application fees.


Hi,
If someone lodged two visa applications (ie. 489 first and 190 second with a 3-month gap), is there any chance to grant 190 first and 489 second?
If it happens, 489 will replace 190.

Thanks.


----------

